# Mawile vs Meursault



## Eifie (Apr 9, 2015)

[size=+2]*Mawile vs Meursault*[/size]



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 2v2 doubles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 50%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing
*Arena Description:* The Global Terminal?

_"Welcome to the GTS! Here, you are able to trade Pokemon via the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection. Would you like to connect to the Internet?"_

The Global Trade Station is normally three floors high. Under normal circumstances, one would normally enter on the first floor and take warp panels to reach the upper floors. Each floor is typically larger in size than the one below it. The ground floor would have contained the Global Trade Station, the Trainer Rankings, the Battle Video Rankings, and the information desk. The second floor would have normally contained the Box Data and the Dress-Up Data, while the third floor normally has the Battle Video Gallery. All of these systems are accessible by specialized PCs, all in different colors.

Unfortunately, these are not normal circumstances.

Somebody has managed to glitch out the Global Terminal. The separate floors have all been combined into one large room, which is far larger than the size of the building containing it. It appears to be large enough to hold four Wailords comfortably. All of the PCs, which are all are now floating in midair, are still somehow fully functioning. You wouldn't exactly trust one of these things to send off your beloved Pokemon safely, though. Their screens tend to flicker rapidly and the wires that would normally supply power to them hang limply in the air. The warp panels have disappeared entirely, and so has the entrance. There appears to be no way in or out of the building anymore. Both the floor and the ceiling have turned a terrifying shade of black, dark enough to make you think that you are looking into one of Darkrai's Dark Voids.

You are now reconsidering the safety of this arena.

Due to the current glitchiness of the building, certain glitches are able to occur during the course of the battle. Normally, these glitches would only be able to happen while actively using the GTS and its related systems, but these are not normal circumstances. Each round, there is a 10% chance that a glitch will occur. Only one glitch can occur in a round, and the Pokemon that it affects and turn that it occurs will be randomized. The glitches happen at the beginning of a turn, before any Pokemon have attacked, and last until the last Pokemon has attacked that turn. The glitches and their effects are as follows:

- *The Cloning Glitch*: A duplicate of the randomly chosen Pokemon will appear in front of the original one. It will act as a Substitute with infinite health. This means that the original Pokemon cannot be harmed by any attacks or damage that would normally be blocked by a Substitute. This glitch cannot be Snatched by any other Pokemon in the battle, and, like the other glitches, it disappears at the end of the turn when it was summoned.

- *The Morphing Glitch*: A randomly chosen Pokemon will turn into another Pokemon in its trainer's active squad, with the exception of itself and its partner Pokemon. This means that it will lose its current typing/ability and will gain those of the Pokemon generated from the active squad. During its action, rather than using the commands it was given, it will instead use a random attack from the movepool of the Pokemon it has turned into. Any stat changes possessed by the afflicted Pokemon will not disappear upon transforming to and from the other Pokemon. Once the turn is over, the affected Pokemon will revert back to normal.

- *The Vanishing Glitch*: The randomly chosen Pokemon will simply blink out of existance for this turn. (This is mildly distressing for the trainer who owns it.) It cannot be attacked or use any attacks while not existing. Any attacks that would have been directed at it will instead be directed at its partner Pokemon. It will reappear at the end of the turn with all of its stat changes, health, and energy at the same levels that they were before it temporarily disappeared.



*Mawile's active squad*

 *Envy* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *Knives* the female Charmeleon <Blaze>
 *Skye* the genderless Rotom (Fan Rotom) <Levitate>
 *Windows 99* the genderless Porygon-Z <Download> @ Leftovers
 *Scott* the male Emolga <Motor Drive>
 *Roxie* the female Dewott <Torrent>
 *Gelatin™* the male Duosion <Magic Guard> @ Lucky Egg
 *Bees* the male Archen <Defeatist> @ Eviolite
 *Alex* the male Shuppet <Insomnia>
 *Elizabeth* the female Froslass <Snow Cloak> @ Expert Belt


*Meursault's active squad*

 *Ruin* the genderless Baltoy <Levitate> @ Sachet
 *Delve* the female Gastly <Levitate> @ Lum Berry
 *Usagi* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Berlin* the male Larvitar <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Schwyz* the female Slurpuff <Unburden>
 *Myryam* the female Ferroseed <Iron Barbs> @ Lucky Egg
 *Rei* the female Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Iñárritu* the male Hawlucha <Unburden>
 *Ringi Cordeiro* the female Chimchar <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Mawatari Yuzuko* the female Slakoth <Truant> @ Expert Belt


*Mawile* sends out, then *Meursault* sends out and posts commands, then *Mawile* posts commands, then *Eifie* fails her remaining exams.


----------



## .... (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll be sending out *Knives* and *Gelatin™*, who can be referred to simply as Gelatin! Also thank you for picking this up, Eifie :D

Also, for further clarification on the duration of the glitches (just in case you haven't already seen this):


Mawile said:


> Also every glitch lasts for the duration of an action. For example, if a glitch was determined to happen during a pokemon's second action, it would occur before any others used their second action commands and end before all pokemon begin using their third action commands.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 9, 2015)

quick question before I send out: are attacks that use available stone, like Rock Slide, going to fail in here? I thought I saw something to that effect but on reading it now at 5:30a I don't see anything.


----------



## .... (Apr 9, 2015)

Meursault said:


> quick question before I send out: are attacks that use available stone, like Rock Slide, going to fail in here? I thought I saw something to that effect but on reading it now at 5:30a I don't see anything.


Let's just make it so that they appear when necessary. Same with Surf and any other moves that need outside sources.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 9, 2015)

Alright! Then I get to use the two Ive wantef to use all along, Rei and Berlin!

Berlin, I want you to watch out for attacking Grass and Rock moves. If either opponent uses one, I want you to Spite it that action. If that means waiting for Duosion to move, so be it. If they dont, or youve already Spited the attack, I want you to Rock Slide. If Knives protects when you would Rock Slide, Crunch the Duosion. Dont bother spiting if there is a Sub up.

Rei, your job is to just target down Duosion. Hit it with Bug Buzz, or send a Flame Charge at Knives if they protect. Calm Mind in case of a double protect. Treat Knives' clone as if it were a protect.

B: *Rock Slide/Spite/Crunch x3*
R: *Bug Buzz/Flame Charge/Calm Mind x3*


----------



## .... (Apr 9, 2015)

You know what's fun, Knives? Fighting attacks are fun. Let's use *Brick Break on Berlin* twice to start off. For your last move, use *Counter on Berlin*. If you wind up with a clone from the Cloning Glitch, switch to using *Focus Punch on Berlin* for that action. If Berlin ends up with a clone at any time, *hit Rei with an Aerial Ace* for that action.

Gelatin, let's start out with a *Light Screen*. Next, use *Helping Hand* to help out Knives with that Brick Break. If you find that Knives has morphed into another pokemon during this turn, then *hit Berlin with a Flash Cannon*. For your last move, let's use *Trick Room*. It'll make you the fastest one out of everyone, which should help with whatever shenanigans we decide to run with next round. 

Knives: *Brick Break @ Berlin/Focus Punch @ Berlin/Aerial Ace @ Rei ~ Brick Break @ Berlin/Focus Punch @ Berlin/Aerial Ace @ Rei ~ Counter @ Berlin/Focus Punch @ Berlin/Aerial Ace @ Rei*
Gelatin: *Light Screen ~ Helping Hand @ Knives/Flash Cannon @ Berlin ~ Trick Room*

(Also I want to clarify that the Morphing Glitch actually turns the affected pokemon into whatever pokemon is generated from the active squad, so appearance, typing, and ability all change.)


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Mawile*

*Knives* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Raring to go.


*Gelatin™*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Floating around emotionlessly.

*Meursault*

*Rei*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Flame Body
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Eager to get going.


*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Watching his opponents warily.

------------------------------​
"_W͠eļcom͢e͟ ̵to͝ the͠ ̵GT̴S̕!́ Here, y̶òu͘ ͏a̡re̛ ͘able to̶ ̶tr̡a̷d̡e͡ ͝P͠o͠k͞emon via the ̕Ņi҉nte͞ndo W̴i-͘Fi͜ Conn͢ect̴iơn.̨ ͞Wou͡ĺd yo̶u̵ like͡ ̛t̴o ̀con͝n̕e̸ct ͠t̸o ̨the ̡Inte̶rne̛t̸?_"

A disembodied voice echoes from somewhere in the inky blackness as the two trainers and their referee step into the abandoned building and the entrance abruptly disappears from behind them. The referee's Furret grins to herself. Excellent! Her glitch is working! Now nobody can escape! She stealthily hops off her perch around her trainer's shoulders and makes her way through the dark to the two prospective battlers, extending a paw toward Mawile's pocket...

All of the PC screens flicker on at once, bathing the cavernous room in an eerie green light. The Furret sheepishly retreats to sit atop the giant globe in the corner.

Intent on causing physical destruction to accompany the digital, the trainers quickly send out two Pokémon each, and the smackdown begins.

Knives the Charmeleon is the first to move, streaking across the room to smash her claws into Berlin once from the left side, once from the right side, and then a third time right upside the head. Each blow sends the Larvitar reeling, and he finally topples over after the last, but he can't strike back yet: he needs to know what Gelatin™ has in store for him, first.

Chittering eagerly to herself, Rei meets eyes with said gelatin™ous blob and her orange horn things start vibrating back and forth, faster and faster, generating a constant hum to grate on gelatin™ous blob's gelatin™ous ears. The Larvesta's chitters rise sharply in volume with the annoying buzzing, and gelatin™ous bloblet writhes back and forth in his gelatin™ous blob of gelatin™, unable to stop the horrifying noise or cover what would pass for gelatin™ous ears, as his gelatin™ous hands are just too tiny and stubby. Instead, Gelatin™ closes his eyes and concentrates, shutting out the sound as best he can while he extracts a small portion of gelatin™ous ectoplasm and levitates it in the air in front of him, sculpting it into a shimmering green shield of gelatin™. The shield expands around him to cover Knives as well, and he bounces up and down in his blob of gelatin™ous ectoplasm in approval.

Finally sensing that it's safe to move, Berlin throws his head back and bellows to the inky black ceiling, and several boulders shower down from it to answer his call. The rocks rain down upon Knives and Gelatin™, completely unhampered by the gelain™ous shield covering them, cutting and scraping painfully into Knives's skin and Gelatin™'s gelatin™. Gelatin™ will not be deterred, however! He swishes around in his ectoplasm, making lots of cheerful squoosh® and bloop® sounds to egg his partner on. Encouraged by his partner's totally audible enthusiasm, Knives demonstrates his chopping moves on Berlin again with renewed vigour.

Feeling somewhat ignored, Rei begins making that annoying buzzing sound again to try to grab her opponents' attention. She flails her little front feet back and forth and makes the loudest little bug noises she can, but that weird goopy green shield thing seems to absorb half the sound, and Gelatin™ cringes much less heavily this time. Rei hangs her head and all five of her horn things droop, disappointed. She looks pleadingly at Berlin, and Berlin nods back at her. He'll make their opponents look! Stomping his foot, the Larvitar calls up yet more rocks from the void in the ceiling to assault his foes. And then Knives and Gelatin™ are a bit too busy getting buried to look. Rei sighs and tries one last time, really putting her all into it, but again the gelatin™ous shield stifles the sound, reducing it to a more bearable hum.

Berlin gazes across at Knives. His orders were to wait for his opponents to move.

Knives gazes across at Berlin. Her orders were to wait for Berlin to move.

Gelatin™ gazes across at both of them. He really would like to move, but his gelatin™ous reflexes just aren't what they used to be.

Finally, Berlin gives in and roars as loudly as he can, bringing down even more rocks from the ceiling to pummel both Knives and Gelatin™ from above. Knives, poised in a fighting stance, manages to grab some of the rocks and fling them back into Berlin's face with even more force, catching Berlin completely by surprise. Meanwhile, Gelatin™ gets busy playing around with the fabric of time and space; it's a bit unfamiliar to him, as it's made of plain off-brand gelatin. He tweaks a few things here and there and suddenly the world is upside-down. Whoops! A couple more rearrangements and things are righted on that front, but the atmosphere sure feels odd. Wonder why that could be? He thought he put everything back in its proper place...

------------------------------​
*Mawile*

*Knives* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Ready to wreak some real destruction.
*Used*: Brick Break @ Berlin ~ Brick Break @ Berlin ~ Counter @ Berlin


*Gelatin™*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 50% (capped)
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Having the time of his gelatin™ous life.
*Used*: Light Screen ~ Helping Hand @ Knives ~ Trick Room

*Meursault*

*Rei*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Flame Body
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Still drooping. Nobody loves her...
*Used*: Bug Buzz @ Gelatin™ ~ Bug Buzz @ Gelatin™ ~ Bug Buzz @ Gelatin™


*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Trying to comfort his miserable partner.
*Used*: Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide

*Arena Status*

 A Light Screen surrounds Mawile's team (3 more actions).
 Trick Room is in effect (9 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Mawile




 Knives's Health: 100% - 10% (Rock Slide) - 10% (Rock Slide) - 10% (Rock Slide) = 70%
 Knives's Energy: 100% - 5% (Brick Break) - 5% (Brick Break) - 10% (Counter) = 80%
 Gelatin™'s Health: 100% - 16% (Bug Buzz) - 7% (Rock Slide) - 8% (Bug Buzz) - 7% (Rock Slide) - 8% (Bug Buzz) - 7% (Rock Slide) = 50% (capped)
 Gelatin™'s Energy: 100% - 1% (Reflect) - 3% (Helping Hand) - 1% (Reflect) - 4% (Trick Room) - 1% (Reflect) = 90%






Spoiler: Meursault




 Rei's Health: 100%
 Rei's Energy: 100% - 4% (Bug Buzz) - 4% (Bug Buzz) - 4% (Bug Buzz) = 88%
 Berlin's Health: 100% - 11% (Brick Break) - 16% (Brick Break) - 20% (Counter) = 53%
 Berlin's Energy: 100% - 4% (Rock Slide) - 4% (Rock Slide) - 4% (Rock Slide) = 88%




*Notes*

 Speed order: Charmeleon (80) < Larvesta (60) < Larvitar (41) < Duosion (30).
 No glitches this round! A 10% chance is pretty small, after all. :(
 The duration of Light Screen is kind of iffy since an opponent attacked before Gelatin™ used it and after. It'll wear off after Gelatin™ moves in the third action next round.
 As discussed with Mawile, I'm going to be leaving out the command order reversal part of Trick Room for now since it's way too overpowered as it is, but waiting for the Suggestion Box to come up with a solution might have held up the reffing for a while.
 *Mawile* posts commands first.


----------



## .... (Apr 10, 2015)

oh my god I can't stop laughing you actually included the ™ symbol every single time you referenced Gelatin™. please ref every battle ever from now on

But anyway! Gelatin™, you are now the fastest one here! Let's take that opportunity to start off by regaining some of our health (indirectly, I may add) with a *Pain Split directed at Rei*. Sure, it'll take out a good chunk of your gelatinous energy, but it'll help you feel better physically! If she Protects against it, has a clone, or you otherwise can't hit her, then use *Future Sight on Berlin*. We'll try again later for the Pain Split.

For your next turn, use *Pain Split on Rei* if you haven't already used it and if she doesn't have a clone. Otherwise, use *Flash Cannon on Berlin*. If you're Taunted, just use Flash Cannon.

Lastly, if you haven't used Pain Split yet, then use *Pain Split on Rei*. If you've already successfully used it, then let's use *Flash Cannon on Berlin*.

Knives, if Berlin uses any physical attacks on you, *Counter* them back at him. Otherwise, just use *Brick Break at Berlin*. If he has a clone, has Protected, or has disappeared, use *Air Cutter on Rei*.

Gelatin: *Pain Split @ Rei/Future Sight @ Berlin ~ Pain Split @ Rei/Flash Cannon @ Berlin ~ Pain Split @ Rei/Flash Cannon @ Berlin*
Knives: *Counter @ Berlin/Brick Break @ Berlin/Air Cutter @ Rei x3*

(there are probably TONS OF HOLES in this plan but oh well! this is fun)


----------



## nastypass (Apr 10, 2015)

Pain Split a shit, so Rei, you're going to Protect from that, and Berlin is going to Taunt  Gelatin immediately. Hopefully the Future Sight is just two turns and gets eaten by the damage cap. After that, Rei, I want you to hit him with a Flare Blitz, and then take the time to use Magnet Rise. Meanwhile, Berlin should just hit Gelatin with a couple Assurances.

R: *Protect ~ Flare Blitz @ Gelatin ~ Magnet Rise*
B: *Taunt @ Gelatin ~ Assurance @ Gelatin ~ Assurance @ Gelatin*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Mawile*

*Knives* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Ready to wreak some real destruction.


*Gelatin™*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 50%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Having the time of his gelatin™ous life.

*Meursault*

*Rei*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Flame Body
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Still drooping. Nobody loves her...


*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Trying to comfort his miserable partner.

------------------------------​
Eager to take some of Rei's lifeforce for his own, Gelatin™ rotates in his gelatin™ous ectoplasm to face the as-yet unharmed creature, only to shrink a bit in disappointment as he notices the Larvesta sustaining a nearly-transparent shield from the reflections of the PC screens bouncing off the outside of the protective bubble around her. Well, no matter. Retreating into the fabric of space-time once again, Gelatin™ carefully makes his way through the off-brand gelatin of time, searching for the perfect moment to strike. He finds it not too far away, an instant in which Berlin stands completely defenseless, and silently emerges from his peephole far enough to fire off twin bursts of psychic energy from his tiny fingers. Swiftly he withdraws before anyone can see him, managing to venture back to the present time without any more unfortunate upside-down incidents.

When he surfaces back in the present, however, it's to find Berlin spitting insults at him about how Gelatin™ is a cheap knock-off of Gelatin©, and how Gelatin© is so much better for all of Berlin's daily gelatin needs, and Gelatin™ probably doesn't even have a legal right to that trademark, anyway. Gelatin™ bounces up and down in his superior gelatin™ous gelatin™ in an expression of pure rage. What does Berlin know about gelatin, anyway?! Oh, Gelatin™'ll show him...

Knives gets there first, however, and punches Berlin in the FACE. That's not really enough for Gelatin™, though, so he shifts in his ectoplasm and crafts a sphere of dazzling silver light in front of his little hands. The orb hovers in the air for a second before he lets it fly, bearing the Larvitar backward to trip over a limply floating wire. Jumping to his feet, Berlin quickly surrounds himself with dark energy with a toss of his head and leaps back at Gelatin™ to jab him right in the gelatin™ with his horn. Rei immediately follows that up by clothing herself in a curtain of spiraling flame, shooting forward into Gelatin™'s gelatin™ with all the force of a speeding Magnet Train. The Larvesta bounces off of Gelatin™'s squishy gelatin™ from the force of the impact, and Gelatin™ is left wondering why everyone has such a problem with his delightful gelatin™ous ectoplasm. Is it... really inferior?!

No. No way. As Knives delivers yet another karate chop to Berlin's head, Gelatin™ charges up another blast of blinding Steel-type energy to hit the Larvitar in the stomach. Berlin falls to his knees, panting, just barely supporting himself with one arm, but pushes himself up to deliver another desperate Dark-energy-fueld strike to Gelatin™'s gelatin™ous mass, before collapsing again as Knives punches him in the face again.

Meanwhile, Rei's horns writhe about and then extend to their fullest length one by one, as the Larvesta shines with all the blazing glory of the morning sun. She slowly rises up off the ground in an arc, stopping at its vertical peak to loom over the others in all her sunny radiance. In fact, the rays of light emanating from within her seem to wash Gelatin™'s Light Screen away...

------------------------------​
*Mawile*

*Knives* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Getting kind of bored of punching and chopping.
*Used*: Brick Break @ Berlin ~ Brick Break @ Berlin ~ Brick Break @ Berlin


*Gelatin™*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 17%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: Ready to defend the honour of all Gelatin™. Taunted (1 more action).
*Used*: Future Sight @ Berlin ~ Flash Cannon @ Berlin ~ Flash Cannon @ Berlin

*Meursault*

*Rei*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Flame Body + Levitate
*Health*: 95%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: NOW YOU MUST WORSHIP ME, YOU MORTALS. Levitating with Magnet Rise (5 more actions).
*Used*: Protect ~ Flare Blitz @ Gelatin™ ~ Magnet Rise


*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 3% (capped)
*Energy*: 78%
*Status*: About to drop. Future Sight pending.
*Used*: Taunt @ Gelatin™ ~ Assurance @ Gelatin™ ~ Assurance @ Gelatin™

*Arena Status*

 Trick Room is in effect (6 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Mawile




 Knives's Health: 70%
 Knives's Energy: 80% - 5% (Brick Break) - 5% (Brick Break) - 5% (Brick Break) = 65%
 Gelatin™'s Health: 50% - 9% (Assurance) - 15% (Flare Blitz) - 9% (Assurance) = 17%
 Gelatin™'s Energy: 90% - 7% (Future Sight) - 1% (Light Screen) - 4% (Flash Cannon) - 1% (Light Screen) - 4% (Flash Cannon) - 1% (Light Screen) = 72%






Spoiler: Meursault




 Rei's Health: 100% - 5% (Flare Blitz) = 95%
 Rei's Energy: 88% - 2% (Protect) - 6% (Flare Blitz) - 4% (Magnet Rise) = 76%
 Berlin's Health: 53% - 11% (Brick Break) - 12% (Flash Cannon) - 11% (Brick Break) - 11% (Flash Cannon) - 11% (Brick Break) = 3% (capped)
 Berlin's Energy: 88% - 4% (Taunt) - 3% (Assurance) - 3% (Assurance) = 78%




*Notes*

 Speed order: Charmeleon (80) < Larvesta (60) < Larvitar (41) < Duosion (30).
 Nobody ever actually answered me on whether Future Sight's countdown should include the action on which it's used, so I just went with no for now.
 Technically Mawile only gave Gelatin™ a Taunt conditional for the second action, but that was pretty nitpicky so I had Gelatin™ use Flash Cannon the third action anyway.
 *Meursault* posts commands first.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 10, 2015)

ooooohhhhhh my god i am so angry at myself for posting commands at 5am. i thought assurance worked off the _user_ taking damage, and am of course an idiot. 

well Berlin, things aren't looking great for you here. that future sight is sure to come and knock you out on the first action, so you might as well pose a threat. Fire off a Snarl on the first action, and face oblivion with grace. uh. follow up with some Earthquakes if the gods intervene and save you, i guess. but be ready for the oblivion part.

Rei, i want you to open with a Bug Buzz against Gelatin, and Bug Bite him if that didn't end it. if it _did,_ I want you to go for SDef drops and Psychic Knives to death.  Calm Mind if your target protects.

B: *Snarl ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake*
R: *Bug Buzz @ Gelatin/Calm Mind ~ Bug Bite @ Gelatin / Psychic @ Knives / Calm Mind ~ Psychic @ Knives / Bug Bite @ Gelatin / Calm Mind*


----------



## .... (Apr 10, 2015)

WE'RE GONNA GO OUT WITH A BANG, GELATIN. SO MUCH OF A BANG. USE *EXPLOSION* TO EXPLODE YOUR GELATINOUS GOODNESS ALL OVER THE FIELD. then you're gonna be knocked out, so don't do anything for the other two actions. that should be fun for you. you get to just kinda lay there.

So Knives,  we're gonna *Protect* against that Explosion. Then we're gonna try to *Rock Slide* Rei to death. If she ends up with a clone or has mysteriously disappeared during those last two actions, switch to *Swords Dance* instead.

Gelatin: *EXPLOSION ~ nothing ~ nothing*
Knives: *Protect ~ Rock Slide @ Rei/Swords Dance ~ Rock Slide @ Rei/Swords Dance*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 11, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Mawile*

*Knives* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Getting kind of bored of punching and chopping.


*Gelatin™*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 17%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: Ready to defend the honour of all Gelatin™. Taunted (1 more action).

*Meursault*

*Rei*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Flame Body + Levitate
*Health*: 95%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: NOW YOU MUST WORSHIP ME, YOU MORTALS. Levitating with Magnet Rise (5 more actions).


*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 3%
*Energy*: 78%
*Status*: About to drop. Future Sight pending.

------------------------------​
It is time for Gelatin™ to show them all what his gelatin™ is made of. In fact, they're going to get a _real_ close look. They will be positively _swimming_ in his gelatin™. Taking a deep, deep breath, Gelatin™ feels his gelatin™ous bloblet self expanding within his greater gelatin™ous ectoplasmic blob. He forces in more and more air until his gelatin™ous bloblet self is pushing hard against the quivering edges of gelatin™ous ectoplasmic bubble major, inhales one more time with everything he's got, and then...

Squelch®.

Bits of top-quality gelatin™ go flying everywhere, coating the computer screens and the wires and the poor Furret on her globe in a dripping layer of potentially delicious green goop. Knives cowers untouched behind a shimmering veil of energy that she'd erected at last minute, but poor Berlin and Rei both get a faceful of the stuff. Sticky ectoplasm covers Rei's fur and horns, obstructing the warm glow of sunlight emanating from her and making her look a little like a drowned rat. She closes her eyes and begins to meditate on the many advantages and disadvantages of Gelatin™ versus Gelatin©, and if she might stand a chance at starting up sales of Gelatin®...

The explosive force of the shooting scraps of gelatin™ is too much for Berlin, however, and he faceplants into a pool of gelatin™ous ectoplasm. Moments later, as his unconscious body lies there completely defenseless, two carefully aimed beams of psychic energy materialize from the murky black depths of the ceiling to strike him, and Meursault hurriedly recalls him before he can be subjected to any more torment.

Rei's eyes snap open and she turns her eyes on her next target: the irreverent Knives. Knives is a Fire-type, and thus Rei is her rightful Sun God. She'll show that Charmeleon what happens to those who dare ignore _her_. Rei's eyes begin glowing a bright pink, and a fuschia glow surrounds Knives's body to match. Tossing her gelatin™-covered head back and forth, the Larvesta sends Knives flying uncontrollably through the air to slam into a now-slightly-malfunctioning PC and slide down to the ground with a thud. Knives retaliates by stomping her foot hard into the ground, causing a landslide of rocks to blink into existence in mid-air and crash down mightily upon the helpless Rei. Rei temporarily loses her grip on her levitational powers and goes plummeting all the way to the floor to be crushed beneath the deluge of stone, and buzzes and chitters and makes other frantic bug sounds of extreme agony as their jagged edges dig into her delicate white fur.

All is quiet for a moment. A rock on the top of the pile twitches, then tumbles down. And then Rei comes bursting from beneath the pile in all her blazing, sunny glory to hover in midair again, horns glowing with psychic energy. With a fierce buggy roar, she telekinetically throws Knives across the room, but the persistent Charmeleon lands on her feet and roars to the ceiling to shower Rei with even more hateful rocks. At least this time Rei manages to keep her purchase in the air.

------------------------------​
*Mawile*

*Knives* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 50%
*Energy*: 44%
*Status*: Roaring to the ceiling in rage and bloodlust.
*Used*: Protect ~ Rock Slide @ Rei ~ Rock Slide @ Rei


*Gelatin™*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Explosion ~ nothing ~ nothing

*Meursault*

*Rei*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Flame Body + Levitate
*Health*: 45% (capped)
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: HOW DARE YOU DEFY ME, MORTAL. Levitating with Magnet Rise (2 more actions). _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Calm Mind ~ Psychic @ Knives ~ Psychic @ Knives


*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 78%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: nothing ~ nothing ~ nothing

*Arena Status*

 Trick Room is in effect (3 more actions).
 There are rocks and splatters of gelatin™ous goo strewn everywhere.

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Mawile




 Knives's Health: 70% - 10% (Psychic) - 10% (Psychic) = 50%
 Knives's Energy: 65% - 11% (Protect) - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Rock Slide) = 44%
 Gelatin™'s Health: 17% - 100% (Explosion) = 0%
 Gelatin™'s Energy: 72% - 14% (Explosion) = 58%






Spoiler: Meursault




 Rei's Health: 95% - 25% (Explosion) - 18% (Rock Slide) - 15% (Rock Slide) = 45% (capped)
 Rei's Energy: 76% - 2% (Calm Mind) - 5% (Psychic) - 5% (Psychic) = 64%
 Berlin's Health: 3% - 16% (Explosion) = 0%
 Berlin's Energy: 78%




*Notes*

 Speed order: Charmeleon (80) < Larvesta (60).
 Explosion knocked out both Gelatin™ and Berlin on the first action.
 Knives's first Rock Slide was a critical hit.
 *Mawile* posts commands first.


----------



## .... (Apr 11, 2015)

We're so close, Knives!! Use *Rock Slide* three times to see if we can WIN THIS THING. Hopefully we get a flinch because that would honestly be great right now. If she Protects/has a clone/has mysteriously disappeared, use *Swords Dance* instead.

Knives: *Rock Slide/Swords Dance x3*


----------



## nastypass (Apr 11, 2015)

Make a big sub, then drop your egg and go on an agile thrashing spree.

*Substitute (20%) ~ (drop lucky egg) Acrobatics+Thrash*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 12, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Mawile*

*Knives* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 50%
*Energy*: 44%
*Status*: Roaring to the ceiling in rage and bloodlust.

*Meursault*

*Rei*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Flame Body + Levitate
*Health*: 45%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: HOW DARE YOU DEFY ME, MORTAL. Levitating with Magnet Rise (2 more actions). _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
From her position a few meters off the ground, Rei takes a break from psychic assaults to breathe out a few small wisps of flame. The tiny fireballs flit through the air, drawing the rough outline of another Larvesta with the trails of smoke they leave behind. Regretfully, Rei gnaws off a bit of her own white fur and spits it at the smoke-Rei, which shudders and then explodes into a Rei in full colour and high-definition 3D, no glasses needed! Rei chitters enthusiastically at her work, and it chitters back just as cheerfully. Unfortunately, this Kodak moment is interrupted by another landslide of rocks from above, and the double leaps up to protect its creator, stretching in a strange, almost gelatinous way to shield Rei from above.

The duplicate Larvesta cries out in distress, and this angers Sun Goddess Rei. Nobody messes with Sun Goddess Rei's subjects. With a furious, bug-like buzz, Rei drops the Lucky Egg she's somehow been hanging on to and gracefully catapults through the air, whirling and spinning around Knives while thrashing all her little limbs about with as much strength as she can possibly muster. After a while she gets tired of complicating things with her airborne maneuvers and just settles on the ground, battering poor Knives with an all-out assault with her tiny, buggy legs and screeching her utmost fury. Shielding her face with her arms, Knives retaliates by slamming her tail twice into the ground, calling up an even bigger shower of rocks that bursts through the Substitute, destroying it, and then continues to rain down upon the exhausted Rei as she takes a short break from her explosive fit. As the onslaught of stone ends, the dimensions of time abruptly warp back to normal, but nobody really notices, perhaps because the author completely forgot to write about its effects.

------------------------------​
*Mawile*

*Knives* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 29%
*Status*: OH DEAR LORD CALM DOWN. Blaze activated.
*Used*: Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide

*Meursault*

*Rei*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Flame Body
*Health*: 10%
*Energy*: 44%
*Status*: BUZZ, HISS, RAGE. Locked into Thrash (1-2 more actions). _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Substitute (20%) ~ Acrobatics + Thrash ~ nothing

*Arena Status*

 There are rocks and splatters of gelatin™ous goo strewn everywhere.
 A lost, lonely Lucky Egg lies cradled in a blob of gelatin™.

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Mawile




 Knives's Health: 50% - 17% (Acrobatics + Thrash) = 33%
 Knives's Energy: 44% - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Rock Slide) = 29%






Spoiler: Meursault




 Rei's Health: 45% - 20% (Substitute) - 15% (Rock Slide) = 10%
 Rei's Substitute: 20% - 15% (Rock Slide) - 15% (Rock Slide) = 0%
 Rei's Energy: 64% - 10% (Substitute) - 10% (Acrobatics + Thrash) = 44%




*Notes*

 Speed order: Charmeleon (80) > Larvesta (60).
 Acrobatics + Thrash resulted in a 170 BP Normal-type attack that's locked Rei into using Thrash for 1-2 more actions.
 *Meursault* posts commands first, since we were completely ignoring the command order reversal from Trick Room.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 12, 2015)

sick but here we go... Keep up the thrashing, but use Hidden Power if it ends on the second action. if you're alive on the third action and you're able to put out another attack, hidden power

*Thrash+Double-Edge ~ Thrash/Hidden Power ~ nothing/Hidden Power*


----------



## .... (Apr 12, 2015)

Let's just use *Outrage* three times. It should be enough to KO her on the first action.

*Outrage ~ Outrage ~ Outrage*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 12, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Mawile*

*Knives* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 29%
*Status*: OH DEAR LORD CALM DOWN. Blaze activated.

*Meursault*

*Rei*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Flame Body
*Health*: 10%
*Energy*: 44%
*Status*: BUZZ, HISS, RAGE. Locked into Thrash (1-2 more actions). _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.

------------------------------​
Apparently Rei's rage is contagious. With a mighty roar that echoes off the walls, Knives surrounds herself in a swirling curtain of raging orange draconic flame that blazes uncontrollably, setting a nearby PC alight. This isn't normal fire, though, and the flame viciously eats through the poor PC, trailing along the power wire and sputtering out as it reaches the floor. Knives sweeps a flaming claw in front of her, tangling another wire up in it and bringing its connected PC crashing to the ground, before stomping forward to face her real target. She turns and sends Rei whizzing through the air with a smack of her tail, the Larvesta's beautiful white fur bursting into flame as she lands in the pile of rubble that was once a functioning terminal. Knives looms over her, outlined in raging fire, and Rei curls up and cries to herself in terror as the Charmeleon's claw approaches her defenseless lower half. One strike is all it takes to knock the poor Sun Goddess unconscious.

------------------------------​
*Mawile*

*Knives* 
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 22%
*Status*: VICTORIOUS, NOBODY CAN RESIST HER WRATH.
*Used*: Outrage

*Meursault*

*Rei*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Flame Body
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 44%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: nothing

*Arena Status*

 There are rocks and splatters of gelatin™ous goo strewn everywhere.
 A lost, lonely Lucky Egg lies cradled in a blob of gelatin™.

*Damage and Energy*



Spoiler: Mawile




 Knives's Health: 33%
 Knives's Energy: 29% - 7% (Outrage) = 22%






Spoiler: Meursault




 Rei's Health: 10% - 12% (Outrage) = 0%
 Rei's Energy: 44%




*Notes*

 No glitches the entire battle, unfortunately. :( I'd suggest raising that glitch chance for next time.
 Mawile wins! He gets $16, Gelatin™ gets 3 exp, and Knives gets 2 exp. Meursault gets $8, and according to the double battle rules, it looks like Rei and Berlin get 2 exp each since Gelatin™ was knocked out by his own Explosion. I'll see about Berlin getting credit for the KO since he was the last to damage Gelatin™ before he fainted.


----------



## .... (Apr 12, 2015)

Good game, Meursault! It was pretty fun while it lasted and next time I use this arena I'll probably raise the glitch chances to like 30% or something.


----------

